# Selling hay overseas?



## STRAWBOSS

Has anyone ever sold any hay overseas? 
1.How did you get paid?

2.How long did it take from here to there?

3.Where did you ship it to?

4.Is there any verification of customers through an agency?

5.Customs?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

there is alot of people domestically looking for hay that will pay good money for it, seems a bit extreme to be looking out across the ocean.


----------



## STRAWBOSS

Haven't been able to sell all of our stocks from last year, so I'm looking for other avenues. 
Surely someone on this forum has sent some hay accross the sea!


----------



## swmnhay

I have heard of some foriegn interest in the area.Sounds interesting so far.Yhey musta noticed how cheap hay is HERE.

Lg sqrs compressed and put in shipping containers.


----------



## IAhaymakr

I have had some sent overseas, but was not directly involved in the transaction. I would suggest you contact a broker who has experience with this sort of thing. The hay will need to be either double compressed or baled with a Krone HDP to get enough weight in the container. Must also be inspected by USDA somewhere along the way. I think McCrackens are into that and there is another company in Tennessee that does it too. Dakota Premium Hay in South Dakota might be at it too, but have some money problems lately. E-mail me if you need more info.


----------



## jdhayboy

Like Swm said, Lrg squares compressed into small and then put into containers. I hear that its middle eastern oil shieks buying the stuff for there horses. Rich people in Dubai... stuff like that.


----------



## LeadFarmer

There has been lots of hay from this area, thousands of tons, bought for export. Our current deal is with Agritrade, LLC out of El Centro, CA. They are baling with Krone HD balers, and hauling the hay to their yard in El Centro, where its loaded into cargo trucks and taken to the port. Its destination is the UAE, Dubai to be precise. I believe it is a prince that is buying it.


----------

